
Traction Verticals - _pius
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/in-the-pursuit-of-traction-have-you-considered-all-verticals.html
======
papa
"Given that the first inflection point is unpredictable, it makes sense to
consider all traction "verticals" in the pursuit of product/market fit."

Good post. I often encounter entrepreneurs who ask what single thing they can
do to promote their web service. This list is a good reminder that sometimes
there's no easily identifiable silver bullet. Some companies might latch onto
one tactic that works (after a great deal of experimentation with other
approaches) and others might find that only the aggregate results from a
mixture of these approaches yields any meaningful results. The only way to
know is to cast a wide net.

